# New Offer Starts Tomorrow!



## weedee (Oct 13, 2003)

New to the board, so forgive if this is old news. I talked to Direct TV (D*?) and starting tomorrow the $199 for DTV/Tivo/1-3 rooms will be $99. 
I had scheduled Dish to come tomorrow night thinking my free DVR was akin to TIVO - thanks to you guys, I realize it is single tuner only which defeats the whole purpose for me. My raison d'etre for a DVR was to watch a live football game while recording another - the DISH deal won't do it (albeit it is free). Any thoughts on my choice to switch to the Direct TV deal?

Thanks


----------



## rtt2 (Jan 27, 2003)

DirecTivo is much better. Go with DirecTv. By the way this is coming from a Dish Network subscriber.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

DirecTV is THE way to go..well done : )


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

New promotion on the TiVo starts Oct, 18th not the 14th. CC has been offering the TiVo at the sale price all month so some dealers are getting special offers from Directv. The best offer is do 3 X Free promotion get 3 basic receivers free. Once you become an existing customer go to Directv's website and order a TiVo using promo code FFDVR you will get a TiVo installed for $99.00 including any needed cabling and switches paid for by Directv.


----------



## weedee (Oct 13, 2003)

boba said:


> New promotion on the TiVo starts Oct, 18th not the 14th. CC has been offering the TiVo at the sale price all month so some dealers are getting special offers from Directv. The best offer is do 3 X Free promotion get 3 basic receivers free. Once you become an existing customer go to Directv's website and order a TiVo using promo code FFDVR you will get a TiVo installed for $99.00 including any needed cabling and switches paid for by Directv.


The woman on the phone insisted it started tomorrow - even when I told her I thought it was the 18th ??
I only have the 2 TVs and don't you have to pay $5/month for each receiver? What about installation costs for the Direct TV - will I get screwed there? 
I'm getting totally confused now! Should I just head out to CC tonight?


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

The logic says it will start after the current promotion ends. The current promotion goes up to Oct 17th and you can get the NFL Sunday Ticket PLUS all of the premium channels for a discount price for 4 months.

I've heard that the promotion after the 17th will be HBO for free for 3 months. I think the NFL one is much better because you get everything for 4 months for a not-so-horrible price... (I think it's $60 monthly).

If you want a Tivo package, I would recommend before the 17th promotion expires so then you have the Tivo PLUS the 4 months with all premium channels.

I recommend ExpertSatellite for the promotion. Their package is the best in terms of price/benefit. I bought a 2-room system, with 1 Tivo and 1 Director (their non-Tivo receiver) plus a 3-LNB antenna (required for HDTV+Spanish programming) for around $82, PLUS I got a shipping rebate offer.

Now, the shipping rebate offer expires ALSO on the 17th, so if you do decide to go with them I would recommend doing it before the 17th anyway, even if you don't get the NFL promotion for whatever reason.

Now, the price above was after a friend split his referral reward with me, this brought the price down an extra $27.50, making it THE CHEAPER price around. If you know anybody who bought from them before, go with your friend. If you don't and if you want just let me know and I can help you and split the reward too. I've helped 2 or 3 other friends from this forum before.

Here's the link to their site:
(this goes to their promotional page for the referral rewards... some packages are cheaper than what they show in their web site for the general public)

Here's the link to their shipping/handling promotion:
(expires Oct 17th, hurry, this saves an additional $25 to $30 in the final price)

I hope this helps other prospective Tivo fellows...
Bye.

*Referral link deleted. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Ok I see now the confusion about the 2 offer dates...

Today a new offer started at ExpertSatellite for the equipment prices.

But the DIRECTV equipment & programming prices start Oct 18th after the current finishes at Oct 17th.

Please see the following below:



> *Update*: Just wanted to tell you the Great news... ExpertSatellite dropped their already low prices for Tivo packages today... It's now only $49.99 (for up to 4-room packages) plus they have the shipping/rebate going on until Oct 17th. This is an AWESOME DEAL that you won't find anywhere else... Just follow the link from my last post so you can see with your own eyes... Don't pass this up, I don't think there will be better promotions/prices for the rest of the year...


----------



## weedee (Oct 13, 2003)

Expert Satellite are awesome! I ordered from them yesterday (using another user's code - sorry) for 2 rooms w/Tivo at $109.99 (upgraded to Triple LNB dish for $20) and today this price dropped $40. So I called them up about this and they very graciously offered to credit me the $40 difference - now that's customer service. I still get the shipping rebate also. They have some GREAT deals going on right now. Just wanted everyone to know that they are for real.



tivosmart said:


> The logic says it will start after the current promotion ends. The current promotion goes up to Oct 17th and you can get the NFL Sunday Ticket PLUS all of the premium channels for a discount price for 4 months.
> 
> I've heard that the promotion after the 17th will be HBO for free for 3 months. I think the NFL one is much better because you get everything for 4 months for a not-so-horrible price... (I think it's $60 monthly).
> 
> ...


*Referral link deleted from quote. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## tivosmart (Sep 14, 2003)

Just to let everybody know...

ExpertSatellite has one more promotion: FREE DVD PLAYER if you buy one of their Directv packages. Plus, the $27.50 back on top of their lower prices still stands. Just follow the link below and let me know of your order number and I'll get you the rebate. Plus, you get 3 free months of HBO too.

*Referral link deleted. Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

*Stop posting referral links. Links to the site are fine, but NOT links which you financially benefit from. That is commercial spam. They will all be deleted as soon as we see them.

Terms of Use (3)(o)*


----------

